
Life aboard the International Space Station - aaronbrethorst
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/oct/24/international-space-station-nasa-astronauts/print
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted a week ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829040> \- to a
thunderous silence.

